# Retractable ratchet straps



## TJay (Nov 21, 2015)

I bought two pair of these earlier this year.  They are pricey but worth it.  They bolt on to the trailer and are very heavy duty.  Their is a smaller (mini) version but to me this is the one to have.  https://www.etrailer.com/Cargo-Tie-Downs/CargoBuckle/IMF104933.html


----------



## pappabuck (Nov 22, 2015)

These are great straps, have three on bass boat, two on pontoon.


----------

